# Charles Gounod



## Sid James

*Charles Gounod *(1818-93) was the man who almost singlehandedly resurrected French opera from the neglect it had suffered for many decades. But he was much more than just an opera composer.

Gounod won the _Prix de Rome _in 1839. As a student in that city, he visited the Sistine Chapel on many occassions, and heard sacred music performed there. This made a profound impact, and it is no wonder that he was equally at ease composing masses as he was operas. Later, he actually began studying for the priesthood, but returned to composition. His best known sacred work is the _*Solemn Mass for St. Cecilia*_, composed in the 1850's.

As stated above, the opera houses of France were dominated by foreign works. Gounod's _*Faust* _(1859) was the first native French opera success in many decades. His next big hit was _*Romeo et Juliette *_(1869).

Gounod also composed two symphonies and some chamber music, including the popular *Petite Symphonie* for 10 wind instruments.

I think Gounod was one of the best composers of his generation. His music could be very emotional and melodic, but unlike some French composers, it had style as well as substance. I think that, apart from _Faust_, he is still relatively neglected.


----------



## Sid James

I thought I'd bump up this thread since no-one has replied...

Anyone else here like Gounod's music?


----------



## Mirror Image

From what I've heard, he's quite good. Unfortunately, I only own one recording:


----------



## Sid James

I'm yet to hear his symphonies. Apparently they are strongly modelled on Beethoven's. But if they're half as good as the _Petite Symphonie_, I'll probably enjoy them...


----------



## Mirror Image

Andre said:


> I'm yet to hear his symphonies. Apparently they are strongly modelled on Beethoven's. But if they're half as good as the _Petite Symphonie_, I'll probably enjoy them...


I haven't heard the "Petite Symphonie" so I can't compare them, but these are good, solid symphonies.


----------



## Sid James

I actually think that even _Faust_ is relatively neglected, at least outside of France. I can't remember them staging it at the Sydney Opera House in recent years. But French opera is still considered to be the poorer cousin of the Italian (especially Verdi & Puccini) & German (Wagner) repertoires. The latter two tend to dominate, & whenever something more adventurous is staged, it often fails to go as successfully at the box office, so programmers are liable to be more conservative on what is performed in future. This is sadly the case with alot of live classical music today, it's all done with the mighty dollar in mind, to attract audiences to what they feel comfortable with & not challenge expectations too much...


----------



## Mirror Image

Andre said:


> I actually think that even _Faust_ is relatively neglected, at least outside of France. I can't remember them staging it at the Sydney Opera House in recent years. But French opera is still considered to be the poorer cousin of the Italian (especially Verdi & Puccini) & German (Wagner) repertoires. The latter two tend to dominate, & whenever something more adventurous is staged, it often fails to go as successfully at the box office, so programmers are liable to be more conservative on what is performed in future. This is sadly the case with alot of live classical music today, it's all done with the mighty dollar in mind, to attract audiences to what they feel comfortable with & not challenge expectations too much...


Well Gounod is hardly even talked about much, especially around here, but I think his music deserves more attention. No doubt about it.


----------



## Sid James

Mirror Image said:


> Well Gounod is hardly even talked about much, especially around here, but I think his music deserves more attention. No doubt about it.


& it deserves to be more well recorded as well. Despite him composing about a dozen masses, for example, his only well-known one is the _Solemn Mass for St. Cecilia_. An excellent work by any standard, and you'd think that at least some of the others would be given an outing once in a while based on it's high quality, but that's not the case, unfortunately...


----------



## Mirror Image

Andre said:


> & it deserves to be more well recorded as well. Despite him composing about a dozen masses, for example, his only well-known one is the _Solemn Mass for St. Cecilia_. An excellent work by any standard, and you'd think that at least some of the others would be given an outing once in a while based on it's high quality, but that's not the case, unfortunately...


Well Andre, you and I both know why Gounod's music isn't performed much. It's the same reason Karlowicz isn't performed or Simpson isn't perfomed that often, because these composers don't sell tickets. As much as I hate this aspect of classical, it's just the truth. The average classical listener would rather hear Beethoven's Symphony No. 5 for the 20th time in a row, then see de Falla's "Three Cornered Hat."

Not to get off topic, but I really wish de Falla composed more music.... I really like his style.


----------



## Elgarian

I went to see a performance of _Romeo et Juliette_ a couple of years ago. I'd never seen nor heard the opera before, though I knew a couple of famous arias from it. What I hadn't realised was the sheer extended lyricism of the music - romantic, and deeply moving. Afterwards, I bought this recording, which I can thoroughly recommend:










Despite being very moved by _R&J_, it's a bit odd that I haven't delved deeper into Gounod since then. I suppose I've just been channelling all my listening elsewhere, but I certainly intend to come back to him some time.


----------



## starthrower

After combing some old threads here, it seems many of the opera snobs think Faust is crap. I have a sealed CD copy sitting in my living room, and I suppose I'll ignore the negative comments and give it a listen.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Faust is a stunning opera. It is one of those works that I immediately sought out in multiple recordings:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Like the long-gone Mirror Image, I only have the disc of his two symphonies with the ballet music from Faust - I know it's not exactly representative of his overall output but it's never done much for me. 

His later operatic career wasn't particular successful, but he was popular in the UK for his some of his choral works (he lived in the UK for a few years after leaving France during her war with Prussia), which suited that country's prevailing tastes. At least three of the operas from his peak years were big hits, but, Faust and Romeo & Juliet apart, he does seem to be a relatively ignored figure these days.

Starthrower, I'll be interested to read what you have to say about his Faust.


----------



## Bradius

I just heard his first symphony. Quite enjoyable!


----------



## Tristan

Just picked up Gounod's "Romeo and Juliet" in vinyl from a used record store. I had never even heard of it before. Looking forward to listening to it


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

_Faust _was the first opera I ever saw, and it was an ideal introduction for a fifteen year old! Black magic, swordfights, murder, and diabolism. This was an Opera Australia production in 1998. Red wine poured from a goat's head in the tavern; and in the church scene, Méphistophèles listened to Marguerite's confession and played the organ while she was trapped in a circle of fire. Last year, they staged it in a Parisian cabaret / brothel, Méphisto was in drag, and Faust was a dope-fiend. The critics loved it, of course.

_Roméo & Juliette_ is beautiful, although the bawdy comedy of Shakespeare's play is absent.

I've heard but not seen most of the other operas. _Sapho_, a neo-Classical work admired by Berlioz, has a spectacular aria, "O ma lyre immortelle", sung by the poetess before she hurls herself into the sea; the title role was written for Pauline Viardot, who created Fidès.





Mireille is a charming Provençal pastoral opera, full of good tunes. The ending is slightly ropey - the heroine crawls across a desert, has a religious vision, and dies in her lover's arms.


----------



## Pugg

I do love Faust and Romeo & Julliet :tiphat:
Wonderful recordings and DVD out there


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

(Continuing from above!)

_Cinq-Mars_, set in the court of Louis XIII, was recorded last year. It has a terrific Conjuration:





The most famous aria is "Nuit resplendissante":





There are unfortunate recordings of _La Reine de Saba _and _Polyeucte_, sung by Italians. The video of the Saint-Etienne _Reine _has the same actors singing Balkis and Adoniram, but Francophones in the other roles. Opera ideally should be sung by native speakers, who approach the language from within and are so more nuanced. This is particularly important in French opera, which emphasises drama more than vocal display. The Saint-Etienne Massenets, for instance, are better than commercial recordings of _Le Roi de Lahore _or _Le Cid_, even though the commercial recordings have "big names".













enjoyed the shorter comic operas - _La colombe_, _Le médecin malgré lui_, _Philémon et Baucis _- but haven't heard them often enough to comment.

I haven't heard _Tribut de Zamora _or _Nonne sanglante_.


----------



## christomacin

These two old chestnuts are worth a shout out:


----------



## Annied

It seems as though I might be in the minority as I love Gounod. "Faust" was one of my very earliest introductions to opera and I couldn't have picked a better. This was the recording I borrowed from the library. "Anges pure, anges radieux" absolutely blew me away.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Does anyone know if there has ever been a recording of the Te Deum? I remember singing excerpts from that in the church choir as a boy treble many moons ago and would love to hear it again, especially the magnificent "Tu Rex Gloriae Christe".


----------



## Pugg

Animal the Drummer said:


> Does anyone know if there has ever been a recording of the Te Deum? I remember singing excerpts from that in the church choir as a boy treble many moons ago and would love to hear it again, especially the magnificent "Tu Rex Gloriae Christe".


There's one download combined with St Cecilia Mass.

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/7950563--gounod-st-cecilia-mass


----------



## Miranna




----------

